# NESPIN Field Representative Boston Metro-Cape Area-job posting



## gbrowning

The New England State Police Information Network (NESPIN) has an immediate opening for a Field Representative in the State of Massachusetts.

*DUTIES: *Service law enforcement agencies in Massachusetts and possibly other New

England areas. Responsible to visit, consult and advise member agencies on NESPIN

services. Will provide technical assistance and training to member agencies seeking to

connect to RISSNET and resources available on RISSNET. Provide training related to

Center services and other law enforcement subject matter. Occasional out of region

travel.

*REQUIREMENTS: *The successful candidate will: Reside and have worked in the Boston/Metro/Cape area of Massachusetts; possess aBachelor's Degree in Criminal Justice; have ten years' experience in law enforcement administration and supervision; have five years' experience in an investigative, intelligence or analytical unit; have a working knowledge of the intelligence systems at the federal, state, tribal and local levels; have the ability to foster interagency relationships with federal, state, tribal and local agencies; will be proficient in the use of personal computers, Microsoft software and products; and have a working knowledge of internet/intranet technology. An equivalent combination of education, training, and experience will be considered.

*SALARY RANGE: *$64,800 - $84,300 plus benefit package.

State Police background check required for final candidates. Interested candidates should submit resume and letter of intent no later than May 31, 2016 to the address below or e-mail: [email protected].

*NESPIN*

*124 Grove Street, Suite 105*

*Franklin, MA 02038*

_NESPIN IS AN EQUAL OPPORTUNITY EMPLOYER_


----------



## felony

Where are these jobs posted on the NESPIN website? They don't have a link for "careers" etc.


----------



## MiamiVice

gbrowning said:


> The New England State Police Information Network (NESPIN) has an immediate opening for a Field Representative in the State of Massachusetts.
> 
> *DUTIES: *Service law enforcement agencies in Massachusetts and possibly other New
> 
> England areas. Responsible to visit, consult and advise member agencies on NESPIN
> 
> services. Will provide technical assistance and training to member agencies seeking to
> 
> connect to RISSNET and resources available on RISSNET. Provide training related to
> 
> Center services and other law enforcement subject matter. Occasional out of region
> 
> travel.
> 
> *REQUIREMENTS: *The successful candidate will: Reside and have worked in the Boston/Metro/Cape area of Massachusetts; possess aBachelor's Degree in Criminal Justice; have ten years' experience in law enforcement administration and supervision; have five years' experience in an investigative, intelligence or analytical unit; have a working knowledge of the intelligence systems at the federal, state, tribal and local levels; have the ability to foster interagency relationships with federal, state, tribal and local agencies; will be proficient in the use of personal computers, Microsoft software and products; and have a working knowledge of internet/intranet technology. An equivalent combination of education, training, and experience will be considered.
> 
> *SALARY RANGE: *$64,800 - $84,300 plus benefit package.
> 
> State Police background check required for final candidates. Interested candidates should submit resume and letter of intent no later than May 31, 2016 to the address below or e-mail: [email protected].
> 
> *NESPIN*
> 
> *124 Grove Street, Suite 105*
> 
> *Franklin, MA 02038*
> 
> _NESPIN IS AN EQUAL OPPORTUNITY EMPLOYER_


I use their analysts and Intel people all the time, best part....free!!! Nice retirement gig for someone.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

